# Does anybody know where R3L3AS3DRoot is?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anybody know where an active link for R3L3AS3D Root for the Bionic is? I need the copy for Linux. I updated Ubuntu after thinking I saved the file and realized afterwards that it didn't save to the disk. Thanks.​


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

I think all the links went dead after his 902 restorer. Try this
http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/87-902-bionic-pathsaver-for-windowslinuxmac/


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks. I tried the version for Linux but it wasn't working properly. Kept telling me it was waiting for the device to connect. It flashed it okay but wouldn't root it.


----------

